# Seapointer sale update



## jfbookers (Jan 25, 2008)

The old Seapointer thread was getting hard to figure out so I am starting another one. I have sent my sale paperwork to Allison of Cape Escape in October 2007. I recently sent her an email to see if they had even gotten the package and got this back from her.

"Y0our5 documents have been sent to the buyer... these are bulk buying and it 
does take longer than the normal transaction..we are looking at about 12 
weeks from now before transfer takes place."


Dose anyone have any hard information about the special assessment mentioned in the earlier post? I am not expecting much out of this but hope it dose not cost me any more.  I'll miss the seapointer trades (Key West, Aspen, Canalboats ect. Any guess about the NEW SA? Yours Jim


----------



## king1 (Jan 26, 2008)

The Cape sale that I arranged for my friend has finally closed.  He netted R1930 for each of his 1BR Seapointer weeks(wk 31and32), and he was happy !!  Memory fails me, but he probably paid about that for them, and made three or four good exchanges.  A much better outcome than we expected.


----------



## kiyotaka (Jan 27, 2008)

I was quoted by Capeescape (Marlize & Karen) the selling price of R3500 which would net R2702 for my red 1 br in Dec. But now, they came up w/ a new price which would net R1544 (43% less). My 08 week is already used to exchange to 1 br Vacation Village @ Parkway in March.


----------



## mrspigdoc (Jan 28, 2008)

*email address?*

What is the best email address to sell my Seapointer via cape escapes?
Thanks,
Teresa


----------



## Sandy (Jan 29, 2008)

I have no contact in a few months. I should see what is going on. 

Why was the price changed to a lower price than what was quoted?  I will find my emails and let you know what she quoted me. I only have one bedrooms, so my price was lower.  But I am not going to be happy if they lower it again!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 29, 2008)

kiyotaka said:


> I was quoted by Capeescape (Marlize & Karen) the selling price of R3500 which would net R2702 for my red 1 br in Dec. But *now, they came up w/ a new price which would net R1544 (43% less). *



I meant to reference this quote in my earlier post.


----------



## kiyotaka (Jan 29, 2008)

The original higher price was just an estimate, so they told me.

I'm communicating w/ Karen of Capeescape, karen@capeescape.co.za


----------



## Born2Travel (Jan 30, 2008)

*Proceeds?*



king1 said:


> The Cape sale that I arranged for my friend has finally closed. He netted R1930 for each of his 1BR Seapointer weeks(wk 31and32), and he was happy !! Memory fails me, but he probably paid about that for them, and made three or four good exchanges. A much better outcome than we expected.


 
How did he get the proceeds?  I still haven't figured that one out.  I don't really want to pay MF on my other units with it - I may sell them also.  Eventually we need have them send us the $$ and I haven't figured out how to do that.  Can they do Paypal?


----------



## grest (Jan 31, 2008)

kiyotaka said:


> The original higher price was just an estimate, so they told me.
> 
> I'm communicating w/ Karen of Capeescape, karen@capeescape.co.za



I signed a contract which clearly stated the price, so I can't imagine that they can arbitrarily change it...
Connie


----------



## KarenL (Feb 4, 2008)

When I received my paperwork from Cape Escapes, it stated the price originally quoted, R3500, as well as the amount of a refund of my 2008 levy. I have arranged to have the proceeds go toward levies at my other two South African resorts, which I will use for Point for Deposit.
It has been about 4 weeks, but I know the process is slow.
Karen


----------

